# Transfer files form win 10 to win 10



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, hope everyone is well.

I upgraded my wife's computer to windows 10 a month ago. went great, no problems...

I then bought her a newer computer that is installed with Windows 10. I want to transfer her files from the old computer to the new computer and am looking for the best software to accomplish this. (particularly emails...)

I have seen programs like Laplink and Easeus, not sure if they are my best bet, trying to do it for free if possible


Thank you for your suggestions.

Matthew


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what program do you use for email
why not just copy the files onto an external harddrive across to the new PC ?


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

using outlook, I would prefer a program like easy transfer, or an equivalent...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what version of outlook ? 
And do you know if the email is set up as IMAP or POP 
you will have either PST or OST files for outlook and the version will dictate the location
documents/outlook files
or
User/appdata/microsoft/outlook


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for the reply, I prefer to use a program like easy transfer, which I used in the past and it worked great. What program could you recommend to do that, preferable free?


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

my wife has both imap and pop, her shaw accounts and hotmail, and gmail


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I dont have a program to suggest that I have used - others on here have and I know a previous poster used a program that cost about $119 to transfer data and programs 

if shes using IMAP then she should not need to transfer any info - as setting up the account on the new PC will sync the account 
otherwise she needs the PST file for the POP account - which as i say will depend on version of outlook she has 

Also she will need to re-install msoffice onto the new PC and if she has 365 can transfer to the new PC otherwise she will have to purchase a new version of MSOffice 
I also think that 365 has now upgraded to office2016


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for the detailed reply. Any thoughts or reviews on Laplink?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No sorry, as I mentioned I have no experience in using a program - I use an external harddrive for all my setup for people about 1 a week and also they have a backup of the data at the same time.
I'm sure other members will have details


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Another option is to use a Crossover Cable. With this method you'll have access to shared files and folders on the computer in question without A router or hub. Here's a How To *Connect Two Computers using a Crossover Cable*


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

hey guys, thanks for you r advice. In the end, I used an external hard drive and am copying the files over. I do have a question about my wife's email and contacts...
Is there a simple migration tool you would suggest I use so she doesnt lose her email too? she is using Outlook 2013


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how is the email setup 
IMAP or POP ?


----------



## mattsteingar (Sep 13, 2003)

one is IMAP one is active exchange


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

So the contacts and email should still be on the email servers 

if you loginto 
outlook.com
and then look at people - see if all the contacts are listed 

do the same for the IMAP email account


----------

